# Cutting you own hair!?



## PaleBeauty66 (May 29, 2006)

I just cut my own hair, got a creative spark, but i just cut a bit here and there..........

I was wondering if anyone does this from time to time??

do you trim/cut your own hair, I cut a bit of damage off!! and gave myself some new bangs.... with no salon training at all. some people might think i'm crzy, but if you dont have that much money, and you need a bit off, just diy!!

anyone else do this??


----------



## karrieann (May 29, 2006)

No way sister! lol!!

I am not that brave but that is great that you are. So how did it turn out?


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* No way sister! lol!!I am not that brave but that is great that you are. So how did it turn out?

Ditto!


----------



## sherice (May 29, 2006)

I do...as a matter of fact I cut it yesterday...and I love it!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 29, 2006)

my sister cuts her own bangs. im not that brave. no way im taking anything to my head like that.


----------



## Luvly (May 29, 2006)

a lot of ppl i know give themselves trims or a new hair style by snipping off an in. or 2.

they have no training what so ever but it saves $20? (less or more).

when i get really paranoid about my (damaged) ends i give myself a trim.

So..you're not alone.


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 29, 2006)

All I can say is make sure the trimmers are sharp and you may want to make the area a little wet before hand (if you are dry cutting), just to avoid split ends!

I have only cut my own bangs, I don't think I would ever try a trim! lol


----------



## pieced (May 29, 2006)

I cut my own hair, I somehow can't imagine paying all that money to cut hair that is going to grow out in a few months. I do my own layers, and trims...


----------



## pinkbundles (May 29, 2006)

i used to do this and ruined my hair! i don't do it anymore after getting lectured by a hairdresser!


----------



## KellyB (May 29, 2006)

I have done it and ruined it, so no one but my hairstylist can touch it now. She gave me a good tongue lashing when I did it. In good fun, of course.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 29, 2006)

I used to cut my own bangs but thats about it.


----------



## chocobon (May 29, 2006)

Oh no way again,I tried it once and it was such a bad haircut and I vowed ever since that I won't get a hair cut unless at the hairdressers'


----------



## Becka (May 29, 2006)

When I had bangs I used to cut them but I'd always mess them up and cut them too short. That was quite a while ago tho, I don't think I'd ever dream of cutting my hair now !!


----------



## posterofagirl (May 30, 2006)

I cut my own bangs when they get too long, and I've been thinking about attempting to cut my own hair, but I'm kinda scared to try.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 30, 2006)

I'd only do my own bangs (when I had them) and angles... now I just let my friend (who is also a hairdresser) do it. I wouldn't do the back on your own --- too much of a risk of it being uneven.


----------



## dentaldee (May 30, 2006)

I used to trim my bangs when I had some!!! My hairdresser was always impressed b/c she said they looked "point cut"........I just used to watch her and do what she did!!




*Now I just pluck the greys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I



*Now I just pluck the greys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hee hee me too!




I also use something called the split ender...check the link....

http://www.splitender.com/1-888-410-...ails-green.php

It is awesome! I had been thinking about trimming my hair before then ( I used to be in beauty school...buttttt I was still scared! lol!).

Anyways it did the trick. I'm also growing out my hair soo it's a life saver! I thik I may start doing it once a mth! lol!



I love it man!

I'm glad you like your hair btw! It is so important to be happy with a cut!


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

i do al the time


----------



## SewAmazing (May 30, 2006)

I've been doing my own hair since I was a pre-teen! I cut, color, perm, braid, weave, whatever.. I am in no way a professional stylist, and don't profess to be able to do what they do, but it works for me! I cook my own food too, and I don't own a restaurant nor am I a chef. So I see hair the same way. Some of us are just handy and have great abilities that we weren't necessarily trained for. We should always capitalize on our talents, abilities, and skills. They are gifts..especially when they work for you! I learned to sew at home when I was ten yrs. old. I have been sewing and designing since then. Don't wait for validation, always do what you do if you can.


----------



## Cheebs (May 30, 2006)

I trim my own bangs or I get my sister to do it. It's just cheaper and faster than going to my hair dresser. I wish he offered a small fee (like $5) to trim bangs. I sometimes get my friend (who's a hair stylist) to trim all my hair for $10.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (May 30, 2006)

Okay!! I have bleaced my own hair, cut my own hair, put dreadlocks in my hair, streaks, and whatnot.... so yeah....I'm gonna go to beauty school one of these days! hopefully. so yeah, why not try, and oif you don't suceed try,try again....hehe my favorite qoute!


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 30, 2006)

right on! I think I have to agree with a earlier post...She said "she's not a chef but she still cooks" So I like that! I may stick with that thinking! I actually am trying to change my thinking to be more possitive like that! Right on!

Anyway i had to add a few more cents to my original post! lol!

And Ashley i luv you avatar pic!!!


----------



## Satin (May 30, 2006)

I cut my hair,color my hair and I never go to salons for these...money is not the reason but simply I just do it myself since I am not busy at home *lol*


----------



## Kelly (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I used to trim my bangs when I had some!!! My hairdresser was always impressed b/c she said they looked "point cut"........I just used to watch her and do what she did!!




*Now I just pluck the greys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Me too....I watch and do the same, usually bangs only. I called it texturizing when I did my bangs, where I'd angle the sissors or evenly angle a few tips of my bangs.
As for the greys, so far I've been lucky, only found maybe 2 in my life so far....I know I know, that means they're coming....


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (May 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anyah_Green* right on! I think I have to agree with a earlier post...She said "she's not a chef but she still cooks" So I like that! I may stick with that thinking! I actually am trying to change my thinking to be more possitive like that! Right on!
Anyway i had to add a few more cents to my original post! lol!

And Ashley i luv you avatar pic!!!

yeah I donno if anyone loves kevin smith as much as I do, or if some of you guys even know him???but That was inspired by him......the ******* face.....


----------



## monniej (May 31, 2006)

i do all the time. i don't even remember the last time i was inside a salon and i really don't even like the thought of someone else touching my hair. too many bad experiences i guess.


----------



## jass (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* I just cut my own hair, got a creative spark, but i just cut a bit here and there..........I was wondering if anyone does this from time to time??

do you trim/cut your own hair, I cut a bit of damage off!! and gave myself some new bangs.... with no salon training at all. some people might think i'm crzy, but if you dont have that much money, and you need a bit off, just diy!!

anyone else do this??






Dewees Suicide always does her own hair, and it's pretty fab.


----------



## Saja (Jun 1, 2006)

I go back and forth between dying it myself, and getting it done in the salon. I cant imagine cutting my hair, unless i had go go gadget arms and eyes in back of my head.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 2, 2006)

I have many times before, when I was younger (13ish) but now I go to a stylist


----------



## Maude (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't, but my sister trims her bangs herself and it always looks really nice. Plus, it's cheaper and faster than actually going to the salon.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 3, 2006)

my mom cuts her bangs..but i don't..i'm too scared. i'm trying to grow mine out anyways..and i haven't got a trim in like a year.


----------



## hann (Jun 6, 2006)

NEVER! i won't cut my own hair.


----------



## sophette (Jun 6, 2006)

I only trim my hair, I'm too scared to ever cut too much off.


----------



## ivette (Jun 7, 2006)

i would be afraid to take the chance. plus, my hair is so curly it would be diffucult for me to tell if i cut too much


----------



## kas7178 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm only brave enough to trim my bangs. Even though half the time they end up uneven lol.


----------



## elli3131 (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't trust myself enough to cut my own hair.


----------



## Chomkat (Jun 8, 2006)

Now that my hair is past my shoulders I find it very easy to trim. I still go to the hairdressers once or twice a year to refresh my layers but I do the trimming at home.


----------



## ANILEIJA (Jun 23, 2006)

I cut and trim my own hair. I also bleach and dye it myself; I've done so since I was about 10 years old.

It works just fine for me.


----------

